# نبذة عن حياة المعمارية زهاء حديد و أهم المشاريع التي قامت بها



## مهندس كتكوت (14 ديسمبر 2006)

زهاء حديد :
ولدت زها حديد في بغداد عام 1950م ،وتعلمت الرياضيات في الجامعة الأمريكية ببيروت (1968-1971).كما درست العمارة في الجمعية المعمارية في لندن (1972-1977)حيث منحت شهادة الدبلوم عام 1977م.
تميزت زها حديد بنشاط أكاديمي واضح منذ بداية حياتها العملية، فقد بدأت التدريس في الجمعية المعمارية. وكانت بداية نشاطها المعماري في مكتب ريم كولاس وإليا زنجليس أصحاب مكتب OMA ثم أنشأت مكتبها الخاص عام 1978م. وفي عام 1994م عينت أستاذة في منصب كينزو تاجيه، في قسم التصميم( الدراسات العليا) بجامعة هارفرد ومنصب سوليفان في جامعة شيكاغو بمدرسة العمارة كأستاذ زائر . وهي الآن أستاذ زائر في بعض الجامعات مثل جامعة ييل Yale. كما قامت بإلقاء سلسة من المحاضرات في أماكن كثيرة من العالم ، وهي الآن عضو شرف في الأكاديمية الأمريكية للفنون والأدب والمعهد الأمريكي للعمارة .
أقامت زها حديد العديد من المعارض الدولية لأعمالها الفنية تشمل التصاميم المعمارية والرسومات واللوحات الفنية . وقد بدأتها بمعرض كبير في الجمعية المعمارية بلندن عام 1983م. كما أقامت مجموعة من المعارض الأخرى الكبيرة في متحف جوجنهايم بنيويورك عام 1978م ومعرض GA Gallery بطوكيو عام 1985م ومتحف الفن الحديث في نيويورك عام 1988م ، وقسم الدراسات العليا للتصميم في جامعة هارفرد عام 1994م، وصالة الانتظار في المحطة المركزية الكبرى بنيويورك عام 1995. كما تشكل أعمال زها حديد جزء من المعارض الدائمة في متحف الفن الحديث بنيويورك ومتحف العمارة الألمانية في فرانكفورت.
العمارة التفكيكية في أعمال زها حديد:
تتميز أعمال زها حديد باتجاه معماري واضح في جميع أعمالها وهو الاتجاه المعروف باسم التفكيكية أوالتهديمية Deconstruction وهو اتجاه ينطوي على تعقيد عال وهندسة غير منتظمة ، كما أنها تستخدم الحديد في تصاميمها بحيث يتحمل درجات كبيرة من أحمال الشد والضغط تمكنها من تنفيذ تشكيلات حرة و جريئة .
وقد ظهر هذا الاتجاة في عام 1971م ويعد من أهم الحركات المعمارية التي ظهرت في القرن العشرين . ويدعو هذا الاتجاه بصفة عامه إلى هدم كل أسس الهندسة الإقليمية (نسبة إلى إقليدس ، عالم الرياضيات اليوناني) من خلال تفكيك المنشآت إلى أجزاء . ورغم الاختلاف والتناقض القائم بين رواد هذا الاتجاه إلا أنهم يتفقون في أمر جوهري وهو الاختلاف عن كل ما هو مألوف وتقليدي .
وفقا لتصنيف جينكز لعمارة التفكيك ، فإن أعمال زها حديد تقع ضمن الاتجاه البنائي الحديث New constructivism وقد ارتبط هذا الاتجاه أيضا بأعمال ريم كولاس وتتلخص رؤيتهم للتفكيك قي تحدي الجاذبية الأرضية من خلال الإصرار على الأسقف والكمرات الطائرة ، مع التأكيد على ديناميكية التشكيل ، حتى أنه أطلق على أعمال زها حديد اسم ( التجريد الديناميكي ).
أهم المشروعات التي أنجزتها زها حديد :
أنجزت زها حديد العديد من المشروعات وفازت في مسابقات معمارية عديدة ، ومن هذه المشروعات ما تم تنفيذه ومنها ما تحت التنفيذ . و من أهم هذه المشروعات محطة إطفاء الحريق في ألمانية ، متحف الفن الحديث في مدينة سينسيناتي بأمريكا ، مركز الفنون الحديثة في روما ، معرض منطقة العقل في الألفية بلندن ، جسر في أبوظبي ، محطة لقطار الأنفاق في ستراسبورج، المركز العلمي في ولسبورج ، محطة البواخر في سالرينو ، مركز للتزحلق على الجليد في انسبروك . ونستعرض هنا بعضا من هذه المشاريع .
قاعة عرض في حديقة بألمانيا :
تم تصميم المشروع كفراغ عرض في مهرجان الحديقة في مدينة ويل أم رين بألمانيا عام 1999م. الفراغات الرئيسية للمشروع عبارة عن قاعة عرض ومقهى وهي تمتد عبر الممرات وتسمح بدخول أشعة الشمس وتوفر لمن بالداخل فرصة الاتصال بالخارج عبر الجدران الزجاجية . وتخفي الحجرات الثانوية في عمق المبنى ، كما أن الشرفة عبارة عن حيز مغطى يقع جنوب المقهى .
والإنشاء المقترح للمشروع لا يقف ككائن منعزل في المنطقة ولكنه يظهر منسابا مع شبكة الممرات الموجودة في المنطقة المحيطة به . ومركز أبحاث البيئة يقع شمال قاعة العرض ، ونصفه يغطس في الأرض التي توفر عزلا حراريا جيدا . وعلى الجانب الآخر تعمل قاعة العرض كمنطقة عازلة تسمح باستخدام طاقة الشمس في الشتاء . الجزء الغاطس من مركز أبحاث البيئة يصبح دورا مفتوحا في المعرض مما يتيح قدر من التنوع الفراغي.
مركز الفنون الحديثة بروما : 
مركز العمارة والفن المعاصر بروما وهو أول متحف وطني للفن المعاصر في إيطاليا . هذه المؤسسة الجديدة أنشئت بقرار من البرلمان ، وتصميم المبنى هو الخطوة الأولى في خلق المؤسسة .
وقد تم تخصيص موقع حضري كبير لإقامة المبنى عليه في مقاطعة فلامينيا على الحافة الشمالية لمركز روما التاريخي ، على أرض مساحتها 3000 متر مربع ويشمل المركز فراغات للعرض الدائم والمؤقت، ومركزا معماريا ، ومركزا للمؤتمرات ، ومكتبة .
وقد منحت زها حديد الجائزة الأولى في المسابقة الدولية التي أقيمت في فبراير 1999م لاختيار تصميم لهذا المركز . ومن التوقع الانتهاء من بنائه في عام 2004م.
منصة التزحلق في أنسبروك :
في ديسمبر عام 1999م فازت زها حديد بالمسابقة العالمية لمنصة التزحلق الجديدة في جبل بيرجسل في أنسبروك. وقد تم افتتاحه في نهاية عام 2001م.
ويعد هذا المشروع علامة مميزة في المدينة . وهو جزء من مشروع تجديد حلبة الألومبياد، التي لم تعد تتوافق مع المقاييس الدولية.
ويحتوي المبنى خليطا من التجهيزات الرياضية العالمية ومقهى وشرفة للرؤية . وهذه العناصر المختلفة تتحد في تكوين واحد جديد ، يمتد على ميول الأرض لأعلى قمة الجبل ، وعلى طول حوالي 90مترا وارتفاع 50 مترا . أنشائيا ينقسم المبنى إلى برج خرساني رأسي وإنشاء فراغي من الحديد . يكامل المنحدر مقهى.ويوجد مصعدان انقل الزائرين إلى المقهى الموجود على ارتفاع 40 مترا فوق ظهر جبلبيرجسيل . ومن هذا الارتفاع بإمكانهم التمتع بجبال الألب المحيطة وكذا مشاهدة المتزحلقين على الثلج وهم يطيرون فوق خط سماء المدينة .
مركز العلوم في ولسبورج بألمانيا في شهر يناير من عام 2000م منحت هيئة تحكيم عالمية الجائزة الأولى لزها حديد في مسابقة لتصميم مركز العلوم في لسبورج بألمانيا ، على أرض مساحتها 1200متر مربع . ومن المتوقع الانتهاء من تنفيذ المبنى عام 2003م.
ويعد المركز الأول من نوعه في ألمانيا ، ويبدو كشيء غامض يدفع للفضول والاكتشاف ، فالزائر يواجه بدرجة عالية من التعقيد والغرابة أوجدها نظام إنشائي مميز . ويقع المبنى في مكان في مدينة ولسبورج ، يحتوي على سلسلة من المباني الثقافية التي صممها كبار المعماريين ، مثل ألفار آلتو.
مركز العلوم يشبه منطقة جليد عائم ، أو سفينة فضاء ، وهو يعرف الزوار على التطورات العلمية الأخيرة . ويشغل المبنى موقعه المثلث الشكل ندون أي تحريف . وتمر طرق المرور التي تؤدي إلى ولسبورج وكذلك قناة الميتلاند من خلال المبنى ، حيث تتشابك الفراغات الداخلية والخارجية .
في الطابق الأرضي توجد الفراغات العامة ، المدخل والمطعم ، وفي الطابق العلوي توجد منصة مفتوحة تأوي أنشطة العرض . وقد أنشئ المبنى بدرجة عالية الشفافية والمسامية ، كما أن الفراغ الرئيسي _فراغ العرض_ يرتفع لكي يغطي الساحة العامة الخارجية مع وجود وظائف ثقافية وتجارية متنوعة تم إنشاؤها في مخاريط خرسانية .
وقد تم تطوير تنسيق صناعي للأرض شبيه بفوهة البركان داخل فراغ العرض يسمح برؤى من مستويات مختلفة لفراغ العرض ويبرز استيعاب الوظائف الأخرى لمركز العلوم. كما يوجد امتداد شبيه بالثقب لجسر مثير من الزجاج يخترق المبنى وهو يسمح برؤية فراغات العرض والرؤيا من خلالها. 
محطة قطار في ستراسبورج_ ألمانيا:
قامت مدينة ستراسبورج بعمل خط مترو (قطار تحت الأرض ) جديد يهدف إلى تشجيع الناس على ترك سياراتهم الخاصة خارج المدينة في مواقف تم تصميمها لذلك ، واستخدام المترو للوصول على المناطق المختلفة داخل المدينة . وكان الخط رقم Bالذي يجري من الشمال إلى الجنوب جزء من هذه الخطة .
وقد دعيت زها حديد عام 1998م لتصميم محطة المترو وموقف يسع 800م سيارة شمال خط المترو، وقد انتهى المشروع في ديسمبر 2001م . وتحتوي المحطة على فراغ انتظار رئيسي ومخزن للدراجات ، ودورات مياه ، ومحل تجاري ، بينما قسم موقف السيارات إلى جزأين . وقد بينت الفكرة الأساسية للتصميم على تجميع مجموعة من الخطوط لتتحد في تكوين واحد ، وهي عبارة عن نماذج الحركة المختلفة من السيارات والمترو والدراجات والمشاة . هذا الإحساس الثلاثي الأبعاد عمل على تحسين معالجة الفراغ ، حيث أن فكرة الخطوط تستمر في خطوط الإضاءة في السقف . وبشكل عام فإن الفكرة تعمل على خلق فراغ نشيط وجذاب . 
مشروع منطقة العقل القبة الألفية ، لندن :
القبة الألفية أرض كبيرة بنيت في لندن بمناسبة دخول الألفية الثالثة عام 2000م ، وتحتوي القاعة على عدة مناطق عرض ، عهد إلى زها حديد بتصميم إحداها وهي منطقة العقل . وقد قامت زها حديد بتصميم كل العناصر الخاصة بهذه المنطقة التي تشرح عمل العقل البشري .
يوحي التصميم بطريقة عمل العقل ، القطاعات الإنشائية الثلاثية المستخدمة في تنفيذ المنطقة تتداخل مع بعضها ثم تنفتح لكي تخلق سطحا مستمرا ، يسمح برحلة إنسانية عبر الفراغ ، ويعرض محتوى المعرض وإنشاء العرض كفكرة واحدة . ومثل إستراتيجية الرواية فأن العناصر الثلاثة توضح الوظائف العقلية ، المدخلات وعملية التفكير والناتج ، من خلال رؤية منظورية وبصرية ومعروضات توضيحية ، ونحت ، وأجهزة حاسب آلي ، ووسائل سمعية بصرية وعناصر تفاعلية .يتكامل المعرض مع محتواه باستخدام مواد مصنعة ، فالحوائط والأرضية والسقف صنعت من الزجاج مع إنشاء مصنوع من الألمنيوم يشبه قرص العسل . 
جسر أبوظبي بالإمارات العربية المتحدة:
يعتمد مجتمع الإمارات على استخدام السيارة بشكل كبير ، وهذا يتطلب طريقا جديدا حول شاطئ الخليج الجنوبي لربط الإمارات بعضها ببعض . في عام 1967م تم بناء جسر من الحديد لربط مدينة أبوظبي (المبنية على جزيرة ) باليابسة ، وفي السبعينات تم بناء الجسر الثاني لربط الجزء الجنوبي من الجزيرة . وفي عام 1997م فازت زها حديد في مسابقة تصميم هذا الجسر ومن المتوقع الانتهاء منه 2005م.
ولهذا الجسر الثالث أهمية كبيرة في تطوير نظام المرور ، كما يعد حافزا على التنمية العمرانية في مدينة أبوظبي ، وتبدو الفكرة التصميمية للجسر في تجميع مجموعة من جدائل الإنشاء في شاطئ واحد ، وهي ترتفع وتندفع فوق القناة . والجسر عبارة عن منحنى يشبه شكل الموجة . ويرتفع العقد الأساسي للجسر حوالي 60مترا فوق مستوى الماء ويصل إلى 20 مترا في النهاية .
وتعد اليابسة بمثابة منصة الانطلاق لإنشاء الجسر . وظهر الطريق معلق بشكل كابولي في كل جانب من الإنشاء الأساسي له . وترتفع عقود من الحديد من أعمدة خرسانية بشكل غير متماثل في اتجاه طول الطريق بين ظهر الطريق في اتجاه اليابسة وقنوات الملاحة ، وينزلق العمود الفقري للطريق وينزاح من الشاطئ خلال موقع الفراغ المركزي . 
محطة إطفاء الحريق :
تعد هذه المحطة من الأعمال الأولى التي أنجزتها زها حديد وساهمت بشكل كبير في تحقيق شهرتها العالمية . يعرض تصميم المحطة أسلوبها في استخدام الإنشاءات المضلعة والمثلثة الشكل ، والشق خلال الفراغ وخلق الإحساس بالحركة طوال الوقت . وقد وصف المبنى في الوسط المعماري (كتعبير عن مطافئ جاهزة في أي لحظة ، كما لو أن الإنشاء بالكامل يمكن أن ينفجر في أي لحظة ) وقد بنيت المحطة في الفترة من 1991م إلى 1993م ألمانيا .
وقالت زها حديد عن هذه المحطة مبنانا يعمل مثل الطربوش يغطي الموقع ويعطيه تعريفا . ولكن عندما تتحرك خلال المبنى ، فإنه يبدو كما لو كان جهاز عرض. لقد تم تصميمه لكي تدرك التغيرات الفراغية والحسية بالكامل بينما تتحرك عبر المناطق المختلفة للحيز )
مشروع محطة البواخر في ساليرنو :
فازت زها حديد بتصميم محطة البواخر في ساليرنو عام2000م.محطة البواخر تصنع علاقة حميمية بين المدينة والماء ، وهي تشبه المحارة في شكلها ، حيث أنها كبنية من منشآت القشرية وذات محيط ناعم وعناصر مناسبة بداخلها . وسقفها ذو أعصاب ممتدة ، للحماية من أشعة الشمس الشديدة .
عندما يصل الراكب على المحطة ، يبدأ في الحركة في فراغ ديناميكي منظم حول نقاط مركزية مثل المطعم وغرفة الانتظار . وتعمل الطبوغرافيا المائية على تكوين فراغات مختلفة ، كما تمد برؤية واضحة من زوايا مختلفة.
وقد نحتت الأرض كتل ناعمة و ممرات مائلة . وكل هذه المساحة تقود الراكبين بوضوح عبر المبنى . وفكرة الإضاءة تعمل في مستوى آخر أيضا : من الخارج وهج يؤثر كما لو كان منزلا خفيفا على الميناء . وعلامة رمزية لآثار المدينة . تتكون المحطة من ثلاثة عناصر متداخلة : مكاتب إدارية ومحطة للمعدات ومحطة لقوارب النزهة . حركات الراكبين اليومية سريعة وشديدة. في الطابق الأرضي يصل الركاب ويشترون التذاكر والقهوة والصحف ، ويصعدون بواسطة المنحدرات إلى المستوى العلوي ويصلون على مدخل السفينة.
وإجمالا ، فإن المحطة الجديدة ، هي بمثابة تكوين بصري وتشكيلي وانتقالي بين الأرض والبحر ، مثل علامة تشكيلية تذوب قيها اليابسة داخل الماء .
مركز روزنثال للفن المعاصر في مدينة سينسيناتي بأمريكا :
أنشئ المركز الفنون الحديثة في سينسيناتي عام 1939م ، وهو واحد من أقدم المؤسسات التي تعنى بالفنون المرئية في الولايات المتحدة .
وفي عام 1997مفازت زها حديد في مسابقة لتصميم المبنى الجديد للمركز في وسط الحي التجاري بمدينة سينسيناتي في ولاية أوهايو بأمريكا ، وقد أفتتح في أول يونيو من العام الحالي .
المبنى الجديد يوفر فراغات للعرض المؤقت وهو ليس معرضا دائما . ويتضمن برنامج المشروع بجانب فراغات العرض قاعات للمحاضرات ومكاتب ومناطق إعداد المعروضات ، ومتجر للهدايا ومقهى ومناطق عامة. ويتكون المشروع من ستة طوابق إضافية للقبو . وزعت الفراغات على هذه الأدوار التي ترتبط مع بعضها من خلال عناصر الحركة الرأسية المكونة من سلم رئيسي يتحرك في قلب المبنى من خلال منظومة فراغية ثلاثية الأبعاد تتناوب على جوانبه مناطق مقفلة ومفتوحة ، وتبدو أجنحة العرض كما لو قطعت من كتلة خرسانية واحدة وهي تطفو فوق فراغ البهو الرئيسي .
ولقد تم تصميم نظام الحركة داخل المبنى عن طريق دمج المداخل وصالات التوزيع مع ممرات الحركة ، وذلك لتسهيل حركة المشاة في المناطق المحيطة مع خلق الإحساس بحركة الفراغ العام ، وتقود هذه الممرات الزائرين عبر منحدر صاعد مفتوح ومعلق يمر بالبهو الرئيسي للمبنى ويستمر هذا المنحدر في الصعود حتى يخترق الحائط الخلفي ، وفي الجانب الآخر منه يصبح عبارة عن بسطة في مدخل أجنحة العرض .
وتختلف فراغات العرض في الحجم والشكل لتتلاءم مع التنوع الكبير في مقاييس ومواد الفن المعاصر . والرؤية داخل أجنحة العرض من خلال نظام الحركة ممتعة ، بينما يتعرج منحدر السلم صاعدا خلال شق ضيق في مؤخرة المبنى . وتتشابك أجنحة العرض مثل القطع المخرمة الثلاثية الأبعاد المصنوعة من المصمت والمفرغ . وفي المساء ينبعث الضوء من النوافذ ويجعل المبنى يبدو رائعا . سينسيناتى ليست نيويورك ، فهي مدينة في ولاية أوهايو ، بعيدة عن الأضواء وشهرة كاليفورنيا إلا أن المتحف الجديد الذي صممته زها حديد في سينسيناتى ، يبدو أنه سيسلط الضوء على هذه المدينة الصغيرة . متحف الفنون المعاصر في سينسيناتى هو أول بناية تصممها زها حديد في أمريكا ، وهو أول متحف تصممه إمراه في أمريكا .
يقول النقاد عن تصميم زها حديد للمتحف إنه جميل ، قوي ، ملئ بالكتل ، والحواف والخطوط . إنه يشبه مجسما جماليا هائلا من الكتل المتداخلة المغطاة من الخارج بالخرسانة والألمنيوم الأسود . تحتوي هذه الأشكال على معارض ومكاتب ، تتقاطع مع بعضها مثل الصناديق المتراكبة بدون ترتيب . وعندما تلتقي هذه الأشكال تنتج خطوطا متقاطعة على الأبواب والأسقف والسلالم ، وهي تعطي البناية إحساسا بالطاقة المتفجرة والحركة والسرعة .
وموقع المتحف هو موقع ضيقا حقا ، بينما تحتل معظم متاحف الفن مواقع كبيرة في حدائق واسعة فإن متحف الفن المعاصر هو مبنى من 6 أدوار ، يقع على تقاطع شارعين رئيسيين داخل منطقة وسط البلد المكتظة بالحركة. مساحة الموقع لا تزيد عن 1100متر مربع تقريبا ، لكن المبنى يسترعي الانتباه بغير شك ، فهو لا يشبه ما حوله و يتعارض تماما مع الفكرة القائلة بأن أي مبنى ينبغي أن ينسجم مع المباني المحيطة به . لكن هناك علاقة قوية تربطه بمركز أرنوف للفنون المسرحية الذي صممه المعماري المعروف سيزربيلي ، والذي لا يبعد عنه كثيرا . مع أن المركز الذي صممه بيلي أقرب إلى العمارة السائدة في سينسيناتى من مركز زها حديد . وهذا التنوع أمر مرغوب فيه فهو يزيد المنطقة حيوية وخصوصا ذلك التباين بين المبنيين العملاقين . 
المدخل الرئيسي لمركز الذي صممته زها حديد ، يقع مقابل ميدان صغير اقتطعت أرضه من مبنى بيلي . ومن هذا الميدان يمكن رؤية مركز الفن المعاصر بوضوح والتمعن في واجهته الرئيسية . في مستوى الدور الأرضي ، هناك قاعة استقبال عالية ، جدرانها من الخارج من الزجاج ، تدعو المارة إلى الدخول . وفي الدور الأرضي تلتوي الأرضية إلى أعلى لتقابل الجدار الخلفي للمبنى ز هذا الاتصال بين الأرضية والجدار ، والذي تسميه زها حديد بالسجادة المدنية urban carpet يجر الزائر لاشعوريا خلال الفراغ نحو مجموعة من السلالم الحديدية السوداء التي تقطع الفراغ مثل المقص وهي متجه إلى الأعلى . عبر قاعة عالية السقف (علو 5 طوابق ) ، توصل الزائر إلى قاعات العرض العلوية . وبمهارة فائقة صممت زها حديد درجات السلام بحيث تكون عريضة وقليلة الارتفاع لكي لا تشعر الإنسان بالتعب إثناء الصعود . وبإمكانك أن تصعد باستخدام المصاعد الكهربية، لكن الكثير سيفوتك حينئذ . 
ومثل متحف جوجينهايم في مدينة بلباو الأسبانية ، فإن مركز الفن المعاصر وضع مدينة سينسياتى ضمن مجموعة المدن المشهورة . ويتوقع أن يظل هذا المبنى يجلب الناس إليه حتى بعد انتهاء الزوبعة الإعلامية لأنه مبنى جميل حقا ومكان رائع لتأمل الأعمال الفنية , وهو يتفوق على مبنى فرانك جيري في بعض النواحي ، أهمها التكاليف . ولقد كلف هذا المركز عشرين مليون ونصف المليون دولار أمريكي ، ما يوازن 2340 دولار للمتر المربع وهو رقم متواضع .
وتبلغ مساحة المركز الإجمالية 8700متر مربع منها 2500 متر مربع مساحات العرض بما في ذلك نحو 670متر مربع خصصت لعرض الأعمال الفنية التي تتطلب مشاركه الزوار interactive معظم صالات العرض حيادية في تصميمها الداخلي ، جدرانها بيضاء ، بأحجام مختلفة وأسقف ذات ارتفاعات مختلفة . في أسقف بعضها فتحات للإضاءة الطبيعية لكن الغالبية مضاءة بالأنوار الكهربائية المخفية أو المثبتة على مجاري . وهذا التنوع في تصميم الفراغات والإضاءة يوفر فرصا لعرض أعمال فنية متنوعة جدا . 
مركز سنسيناتى لا يحتفظ بالأعمال الفنية فجميع عروضه مؤقتة تزال بعد العرض ، وكان هذا المعرض في الماضي يقطن قاعة عرض في الدور الأول فوق صيدلية، على بعد عدة شوارع من المقر الحالي . وكان المركز بحاجة إلى أماكن عرض متنوعة يمكن استخدامها لعرض أعمال فنية مختلفة ، تتغير باستمرار .
وعندما تكون داخل المركز من السهل أن تنسى أنك في مدينة تشتهر بأنها مدينة محافظة . وربما كان هذا وراء التصميم الجرئ للمركز ، كمحاولة لتغيير سمعة المدينة ونفض غبار المحافظة عنها ، في عام 1990 م حصلت المدينة على شهرة المحافظة عندما رفع النائب العام دعوة قضائية على مدير المركز بتهمة الإساءة إلى الذوق العام عندما عرضت أعمال فنية بها صور عارية . ومع أن هذه التهمة لم تثبت في المحكمة إلا أنها ركزت سمعة سيسيناتى المحافظة في أذهان الجمهور ، ولحسن الحظ دفعت هذه المشكلة محبي الفن في سيسيناتى إلى تكثيف جهودهم وجمع قدر كاف من المال لإنشاء المركز . وقد تبرع ريتشارد روزنثال ، وهو ناشر محلي بمبلغ ستة ملايين دولار لإنشاء المركز فحصل بذلك على حق تسمية المركز باسمه ......


----------



## miro1_6 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

معلومات قيمة حقاا
جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس كتكوت


----------



## nognoga (15 ديسمبر 2006)

tkx for sharing & good work


----------



## اريز (29 أبريل 2007)

كويس كويس كويس


----------



## المهندسة هديل (1 مايو 2007)

معلومات ممتازة ولكن نتمنى أن تدعم بالصور والمخططات التي هي لغة المهنسين


----------



## ساهرة العمارة (1 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر للموضوع


----------



## ساهرة العمارة (1 يونيو 2007)

الموضوع رائع ولكن ياريت نتناقش الاعمال مالتها لانها مسوية اعمال كلش رائع


----------



## ابراهيم س (1 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم نعرف ان العراقيين جبابره في الفن وكل شيء واتمنى ان تساعديني في مشروع تخرجي انا فلسطينب وعملت بالعراق 5 سنوعملت بالعراق 5 سنوات في تنفا تنفيذ قريه السكران حديثه والله يعطيكي العاقيه


----------



## ساهرة العمارة (1 يونيو 2007)

العفو استاذ ابراهيم ولكن لم تذكر شنو هي وظيفة مشروعك الاول
وبعدين انت باي مرحلة من مراحل التصميم للمشروع
هل اخترت الوضوع ام انك تفكر في شىء محدد
ولك التقدير ولكل الفلسطينيين والعراقيين وكل الامة الاسلامية


----------

